# Workbench



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

OK, this is nothing fancy, but it's my 3rd project and I am pleased with how it came out. It's all made from 2x4" pine, CDX plywood, and MDF. It's finished with a few coats of spar varnish.










-Andrew


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It definately looks beefy!


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Can't beat nice and strong. Looks nice.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sturdy looking bench. Great job. Now all you need are some good nicks, dings and paint spatters on it to make it looked used.
Ken


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I definitely endorse the act of building your own workbench. Nice job.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice workbench and it looks like a good size.

Red


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

thanks guys.

It's actually 60" x 24".

-Andrew


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice and sturdy looking.I could see mounting a few of my benchtop tools on it.Itchy Good Job!


----------



## Danxt (Jul 13, 2009)

> Now all you need are some good nicks, dings and paint spatters on it to make it looked used.


Lol... we have a saying in my business (exterior home improvements)...
"Never trust the guy with new tools."


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I built one the same size and added locking swivel casters aand couple of drawers and peg board on the ends. I use my one car garage as a woodshop so I have to pulll the wife's car out and roll out my machines as needed so I needed everything Mobile,


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

I have the shared garage space situation too, so I completely understand the caster situation. I put the workbench up against the wall. 

And you will all be happy to know it has more than a few nicks and dings in it now 

-Andrew


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks solid, and could take a good pounding. Good job.

Gerry


----------

